# New trick!



## Rasse (Dec 12, 2013)

Nice picture man:eusa_clap: How awesome would a tweaked method look in a BS 540, that would be super weird  By the way, I have to give this a try next time I go snowboarding.


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

cool trick bro!


----------



## tiger4ever (Dec 22, 2013)

Yeah, but as you see on my head I look forwards, so I think this one is hard to spin a lot. But a 360 would work, I have to try.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Not bad......


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

possibly one of my favourite tricks to see  tweaked out and landing blind, straight steeze!!


----------



## tiger4ever (Dec 22, 2013)

Yeah I managed to land this with a 360 was awesome!!! but think 540 on this one gonna be hard for me cos I spin slow. 

Also landed bs 360 rocket on tail (or wtf it's called) which was also crazy cos of the mad bend you can do and clear landing. 
Now to try 540 so landing is blind ^^

also landed a fs 540 rodeo cross rocket. 


Next tricks on my list:
like this bs 3 or 5 method to crail.
fs 540 rodeo straight leg indy to method. 
bs 360 off the heels maybe japan.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

not new, but it does look good! 

when you kick that back leg out you are already 90, i like to do the other 90 _late_


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice. What park is that?


----------



## tiger4ever (Dec 22, 2013)

CassMT said:


> not new, but it does look good!
> 
> when you kick that back leg out you are already 90, i like to do the other 90 _late_



Yeah New for me  Have not seen dudes do like this tho, cept Terje H 
I know, it is awesome I'm pretty much 90 all the way and just after I let go of the grab spin the other 90.


The park is called Vierli, many Norwegian pros ride here, like Sandbech and the gang. 


It's pretty much perfect all mid and late winter, such great conditions and great jumps, and long season; early november to late april

Also did this trick on this jump

13-year-old Snowboarder lands Triple Cork - Marcus Kleveland 2013 - YouTube


You can say I had a looooooooong time to tweak it out, landing far down the landing  Best jump ever tried.


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

RK1 crew must of consumed all of the modesty over there eh?


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i don't think i even ever saw Terje do one, got any vid of that?

i've did my first in about '92, kinda by accident i kicked a bit hard on a strait method and slammed hard at about 160 degrees, lol, but i thought, "hmmm, possible"


----------



## tiger4ever (Dec 22, 2013)

CassMT said:


> i don't think i even ever saw Terje do one, got any vid of that?
> 
> i've did my first in about '92, kinda by accident i kicked a bit hard on a strait method and slammed hard at about 160 degrees, lol, but i thought, "hmmm, possible"




I'm not sure actually.... I thought I'd seen him do a bs1 method... I'm pretty sure he has.


----------

